# Ersatzteilsuche: Schraube mit Feingewinde 130785 Shoulder Bolt



## KILLERBIKER (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo Intensefahrer,

hat vielleicht einer von euch noch den Shoulder Bolt 130785 also den mit Feingewinde in der Schublade liegen und braucht ihn nicht mehr?
In Schwarz wäre top, würde aber auch einen andersfarbigen verbauen.






Gruß K


----------



## zerg10 (12. Juli 2022)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Hallo Intensefahrer,
> 
> hat vielleicht einer von euch noch den Shoulder Bolt 130785 also den mit Feingewinde in der Schublade liegen und braucht ihn nicht mehr?
> In Schwarz wäre top, würde aber auch einen andersfarbigen verbauen.
> ...


Brilliant Bikes hat noch welche, allerdings in grün und zu echten Apothekenpreisen: https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/intense-spares/2687-intense-shoulder-bolt-green-fine.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (18. Juli 2022)

Als ich Ersatzteile für mein M6 brauchte und in EU nix mehr lieferbar war (Intense USA produziert tatsächlich ab und zu neue Ersatzteile für die alten Rahmen, können aber nicht direkt nach EU liefern) hat mir Nathan von http://badassbikes.co.uk/ super geholfen. Er meinte auch, falls ich irgendwann mal wieder etwas brauche soll ich nur eine Email schreiben, er würde an alles ran kommen.

[email protected]


----------



## KILLERBIKER (18. Juli 2022)

Ich bin aktuell mit Intense in Kontakt, die Schraube einzeln bieten sie nicht mehr an.
Den Satz mit Achse schon, muss ich halt nen 50er investieren. Mal schaun wie das mit dem Zoll funktioniert...

Gruß K


----------



## steiltyp (21. Juli 2022)

Bei nem 50er sollte Zoll kein relevantes Problem darstellen ... je nachdem wie lange du dieses Bike behalten willst (ich trenne mich von meinen eigentlich nie) lohnt es sich eh die typischen Ersatzteile beiseite zu legen. Beim M6 waren das z.B. die Hauptlagerbolzen und Links.


----------



## zerg10 (5. August 2022)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell mit Intense in Kontakt, die Schraube einzeln bieten sie nicht mehr an.
> Den Satz mit Achse schon, muss ich halt nen 50er investieren. Mal schaun wie das mit dem Zoll funktioniert...
> 
> Gruß K


Normalerweise verschickt Intense Ersatzteile von Barcelona aus, d.h. da solltest du keine Zollprobleme bekommen.


----------



## KILLERBIKER (5. August 2022)

Kam aus USA für mich ohne Zoll
VGK


----------

